# Goeiemorgen from the Netherlands!



## dreikelvin (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi there, 

I am a German composer but I have been living in the Netherlands since 2009! Hope to see you around in the forum. 

This is my soundcloud:

http://soundcloud.com/dreikelvin

And my website:

http://www.dreikelvin.nl/

Cheers!

Robert


----------



## bryla (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Robert! Welcome 

I'm from Denmark but I've worked a lot in Dutch cinema the last couple of years. Where are you located?


----------



## dreikelvin (Nov 5, 2018)

bryla said:


> Hi Robert! Welcome
> 
> I'm from Denmark but I've worked a lot in Dutch cinema the last couple of years. Where are you located?


Amsterdam!


----------



## T.j. (Nov 5, 2018)

dreikelvin said:


> Amsterdam!



Ah, good ol' 2009.. When there was still a slimmer of hope to rent/buy a place here.

Welcome aboard Robert!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 5, 2018)

Goedemiddag from Klein Agelo  and welcome Robert!


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 5, 2018)

dreikelvin said:


> Amsterdam!



Tilburg reporting in! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2018)

Greetings from the cheesiest city in the Netherlands!


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2018)

Goedemorgen en welkom hier, Robert!


----------

